# Tapazole dosage?



## Erinc (Jul 16, 2011)

What is the typical dosage for Tapazole for newly diagnosed graves? My family doctor put me on 10mg 3 times a day? I am apparently very hyperthyroid. Is this enough?


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

I was put on 40mgs. and that was horrible horrible horrible. I switched doc when i broke out in a bad rash, just knowing that was to high,,, new doc agreed and lowered to 20mg, couldnt go down to much to fast, had to do slowly, but if i were to just get dx. i personally would opt for 10-15mgs to start off with. in about 4 to 6 weeks look for rash, (indicating to high dosage or not agreeable with you) and when you go back for labs, it will show you if that dosage is good. I think thats high and hypo will start around a month or 2 so keep an eye on your FT3s and FT4s... just make sure your endo does not adjust to meds by your TSH alone!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Erinc said:


> What is the typical dosage for Tapazole for newly diagnosed graves? My family doctor put me on 10mg 3 times a day? I am apparently very hyperthyroid. Is this enough?


That sounds about right. Please be sure and re-test in 4-6 weeks weeks because your levels can shift very quickly on a dose that high. If you get a sore throat test immediately.

Be sure and get the FT-4 and FT-3 test to see where you are. In my case they started me on 20mg of Tapazole,my FT-4 increased after 6 weeks (she only tested FT-4 and TSH) so the endo doubled my Tapazole (which was a huge mistake in my opinion) and I went severly hypo within 3 weeks.

If you are on 30mg of Tapazole chances are you levels will begin to drop and although one lab number will raise I can almost guarantee you another one will have fallen which is why it's important you see the labs yourself and speak up to your doctor if something does not make sense.

They're the "experts" but we're the ones taking the drugs they prescribe and have every right to ask questions about our treatment.


----------

